# κεραία, μέχρι κεραίας



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Η κεραία προεξέχει, σαν κέρατο (η λέξη προέρχεται από το _κέρας_). Κεραίες έχουν τα μυρμήγκια, κεραίες γεμίσαμε τον τόπο για τις επικοινωνίες. Horns, antennae, aerials. 

Τι είναι όμως η κεραία στη γλωσσική σήμανση; Για τα αρχαία είναι κάποιο σημαδάκι που μπαίνει πάνω στα γράμματα. Apex of a letter, το λέει στο LSJ. 

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Strong: used by the Greek grammarians of the accents and diacritical points. In Matthew 5:18 […]; Luke 16:17 of the little lines, or projections, by which the Hebrew letters in other respects similar differ from each other, as cheth ח and he ה, daleth ד and resh ר, beth ב and kaph כ (A. V. tittle); the meaning is, 'not even the minutest part of the law shall perish.' 
http://concordances.org/greek/2762.htm

Στη Wikipedia διαβάζω για το *apex*:
In written Latin, the apex (plural "apices") is a mark roughly with the shape of an acute accent ( ´ ) which is placed over vowels to indicate that they are long.
[…]
Oblivious of the apex, modern Latin spelling has recently started marking long vowels by means of the macron, a sign that had always been used, and still is, to mark metrically long syllables (more recently called heavy syllables). This has created confusion between syllable and vowel length in Latin orthography, and most western dictionaries still fail to sufficiently describe the nature of Latin vowels properly because of this. To further confuse matters, the acute accent is sometimes used in Latin to mark stressed syllables, as in Spanish, when the macron is not used.

Ωραίο κομφούζιο. Έτσι περιγράφεται η κεραία αυτή (το macron) στο ΠαπΛεξ:
σημείο που αποτελείται από ευθεία γραμμή και τίθεται πάνω από τα δίχρονα φωνήεντα για να δηλώσει τη μακρότητά τους (ῑ, ῡ, ᾱ).

Από εκεί υποθέτω ότι «κατέβηκε» στη σημερινή της σημασία:

μικρή οριζόντια γραμμή ως σημείο μακρότητας ή ως παύλα (ΛΚΝ)
σημείο τού γραπτού λόγου με τη μορφή μικρής οριζόντιας γραμμής (–), που τοποθετείται στην αρχή τής ομιλίας κάποιου σε διάλογο ή στην αρχή και στο τέλος παρενθετικού λόγου (ΛΝΕΓ)
Ο Δημητράκος προσθέτει και το σημείο της αφαιρέσεως. 
*Dash* λοιπόν — *em dash* ή *en dash*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dash

Πάντως, από το σύμβολο (και όχι από το κέρατο) προήλθε η έκφραση *μέχρι κεραίας*, δηλαδή χωρίς καμία παράλειψη, *down to the last detail*.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

ἀμὴν γὰρ λέγω ὑμῖν, ἕως ἂν παρέλθῃ ὁ οὐρανὸς καὶ ἡ γῆ, _ἰῶτα ἓν ἢ μία κεραία_ οὐ μὴ παρέλθῃ ἀπὸ τοῦ νόμου ἕως ἂν πάντα γένηται.
Ματθ. 5: 18


----------



## cougr (Aug 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, από το σύμβολο (και όχι από το κέρατο) προήλθε η έκφραση *μέχρι κεραίας*, δηλαδή χωρίς καμία παράλειψη, *down to the last detail*.



Προσθέτω και το: *"(all the) t's crossed and i's dotted"*.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

cougr said:


> Προσθέτω και το: *"(all the) t's crossed and i's dotted"*.



Still, there are some dauntless, dotless i's. With tees crossed, we can't properly dot the i's.


----------



## cougr (Aug 30, 2012)

Daeman, your name should've been "The Jester":): Your heart is perpetually filled with jest and that's great!

I was half expecting a response from you but more of the video kind. Perhaps one of (the vastly underrated) Lil' mo singing "Dotted I";)


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2013)

Για το _*μέχρι κεραίας*_ προσθέτω επίσης το _*(down) to the last iota*_. 
Για το _*ούτε κατά κεραία*_: _*(not) one iota/in the least*_.


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2013)

Ακόμη ορθότερα:

_*(down) to the last dot
(not) a dot*_

And requoting from Bernies post above: ....ἰῶτα ἓν ἢ μία κεραία... one iota or one dot.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά το χωρίο της Μπέρνι, μού θύμισε αυτό: Πιάσε το ΠΡΕΠΕΙ από το ιώτα και γδάρε το ίσαμε το πι -- Οδυσσέας Ελύτης


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2020)

Συνέχεια στο _every jot and tittle_:








every jot and tittle


Άκουγα στις ειδήσεις ένα απόσπασμα από την πρόσφατη ομιλία του Μπόρις Τζόνσον για τη συμφωνία με την ΕΕ και απόλαυσα τη διατύπωση με το «jot and tittle» — παρμένο κατευθείαν από την κλασική παιδεία, τη Βίβλο, τα ελληνικά και τα λατινικά μαζί. Το jot, όπως και το iota, είναι από το δικό μας το...




www.lexilogia.gr


----------



## Inachus (Dec 30, 2020)

Στο βιβλίο "Το ελληνικό αλφάβητο" του Μπαμπινιώτη ο όρος "κεραία" χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τα γράμματα.
Π.χ. για το Γ: _Η δομή του γάμμα ως γραφικού συμβόλου ήταν σχετικά απλή - αποτελείτο από δύο κεραίες, μία κατακόρυφη ευθεία και μία μικρότερη πλάγια που ενωνόταν μαζί της στο επάνω άκρο..._


----------

